# Fishing at night



## Cherry1738 (Jun 27, 2021)

Ok so I’ve been looking around the web seeing if i can fish at night in Utah county and I haven’t seen a yes or no anymore I was wondering if y’all could help me out.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I've fished at night at Utah Lake for Catfish before.


----------



## SCS_Bg_Hunter (Oct 27, 2019)

Same here, in a boat and from the shore, it's legal and a great time to catch some big cats.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Utah County does not have an ordinance prohibiting fishing at night.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Yep, live it up! The only exception would be locations that have a local rule in place. For example, some of the community ponds are located in a park that closed at 10:00pm or something like that.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Back in the old days my bros and me, and our ladys, would go up to the Bear River above the Refuge in the evening and set out a half a dozen or so trot lines. We'd build a big fire, smoke a little wacky tobacky, and dance naked around the fire all night. We'd run the lines every hour or so and usually by morning we'd have a laundry tub full of big old cats. ah, the sixties😁


----------

